
Help save the internet’s collective history - s3cur3
https://tylerayoung.com/2016/04/22/help-save-the-internets-collective-history/
======
s3cur3
TL;DR: You can run a VM (takes <5 mins to set up) to help the Archive Project
save sites that are disappearing:
[http://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=ArchiveTeam_Warri...](http://www.archiveteam.org/index.php?title=ArchiveTeam_Warrior)

